# Canon



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks to to forum members I now have 2 eos 600 bodies and 35/80, 70/300 tele lenses.

just looking now for a 50mm prime lens and a suitable flash gun to make a super kit along with my contax t2.

Tom


----------

